# I started a custom of Frankenstein.



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I started a custom of Frankenstein. 

The change of the arm pause and the revision of the face. 
I can model the face on Karloff by sharpening the part of a green seal of the image. 
The base closed a door. 
The custom of this kit is still on the way.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I know it will be great when you finish,Yasutoshi-san.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder where Frankie gets his tailored suits?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

liskorea317 said:


> I wonder where Frankie gets his tailored suits?


From "The Monster's Wearhouse".

I Garaun-tee It!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see what you do with him Yasutoshi! I know he'll be great!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

He's looking good so far!! Looking forward to seeing your finishing techniques! As always, I'm certain it will look GREAT! - Denis


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It would be great to show a two Frankies side by side for comparison.One Frankie straight from the box,and the customized Frankie.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool work Yasutoshi :thumbsup: I've Dremiled off the same areas on my Frankenstein Monster and resculpted the forehead, for a diorama I'm working on. Can't wait to see this one of yours painted!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

Zorro said:


> From "The Monster's Wearhouse".
> 
> I Garaun-tee It!


well stated!!! lmao


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

My Frankenstein is in such a state now. 
It is almost completed.:wave:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Great work Yasutoshi :thumbsup: Looks just like Karloff now 

Simon


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Yasutoshi strikes again! 

As always, excellent work. :thumbsup:

-Neil


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another great Frankenstein, always impressed with your work. And to think I am still working on my Invisible Man. I really need to get my butt into gear. Seeing what you other guys are turning out really makes me want to start turning these kits into what they are supposed to be. My work may not come close to yours but it is getting better from the examples.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,rkoenn.

Both kits were completed.:wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

They both look great, Yasutoshi!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Fantastic Yasutoshi, you really captured the essential Frankenstein with both of these kits.

Well done!


----------



## robtm04 (Nov 20, 2009)

kit looks great man was that done with airbrush our paint brush


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yasutoshi,
Thanks for posting the photos of your Frankenstein kits.
Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work on Frankie!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,Mitchellmania.:wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic work on the Moebius Frankenstien! Your custom 
green tone version is the most natural that I have ever seen! The green you used is just right and looks natural! Even though its green! Unreal talent Yasutoshi! Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool looking kit; well done Yasutosi! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice! I like the idea of gluing the door closed too


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job, Yasutoshi! 

I like the idea of closing the door. So simple, yet effective. 

Sean


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

O.k., I'm the dummy here, so work with me. With that said, could someone tell me exactly how the face has been altered? I do not have this kit yet but will after the first of the year so I have no refernce. I really like the the look Yasutoshi created but I can't tell specifitlly what's been done, which is a testament to the skills Yasutoshi. What would really be nice is to see a side by side of the original face and the 'plastic surgery' face, (and yes, that was ment as a pun)!

hal9001-


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Yasutoshi said:


> I started a custom of Frankenstein.
> 
> The change of the arm pause and the revision of the face.
> I can model the face on Karloff by sharpening the part of a green seal of the image.
> ...


Looks bad ass Bro !! Post pics when done.


----------



## KurtKC (Oct 13, 2009)

I noticed on the closed door version you altered the position of the feet to look more natural. Looks great!


----------

